# Tata Docomo giving 3G speeds in 2G packs for 7 days



## RON28 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello today i got this message from Tata docomo, getting 3G speeds from today morning 

*i44.tinypic.com/21lible.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2948537064.png


----------



## $hadow (Sep 6, 2013)

I also got the same thing.  Speed is actually blazing fast compared to what we are getting earlier.


----------



## elafanto (Sep 6, 2013)

^OP its not only for 7 days, it is for all packs which have validity more than 7 days.
BSNL Already done it....
Dismissed all 2g pack, now all packs are 3G


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 6, 2013)

wtf !! gotta try this !!


----------

